# Twinstar light issue



## H.Alves (13 Dec 2018)

So yesterday I have received the so long anticipated twinstar 1200sa. After wondering which light to pick I decided to take advantage of a small introduction discount of the new light.

But, unfortunately, It was a bitter sweat experience.

So I have received the light only to find out there was a big issue with the diffuser. So the plastic diffuser on my twinstar is 2-3mm shorter than the metal frame, rendering it prone to water infiltration and possible condensation within the diffuser. This can not only affect how light is diffused but most importantly, moisture can significantly shorten LEDs lifespan.




 



 

also an youtube video of the issue:



And, unfortunately, as that was not enough, my light came without protective plastics and with a cosmetic damage to it.



 



 



 

So as soon as I received it, I contacted Twinstar to arrange a replacement and to my surprise I was told they are out of stock. They were introduced less than a week ago.

I firmly believe this is obviously a manufacture defect that twinstar EU is not willing to address. 

So to make matters worse, I just got an email from them saying that they are the brand most used in aquascaping, bla, bla, bla and are unable to replace my fixture since its currently out of stock. they then, basically, told me to either send it back and wait till end of February for them to be back in stock to purchase a new one (but since they will be more expensive and the introduction discount no longer applies, I would have to pay significantly more for it), or keep it as is.

I find it ridiculous that a 479.99€ fixture (price will increase) presents such manufacture defect and twinstar is not willing to address the issue accordingly.

They are willing to sponsor shops, events and aquascapers, but can´t as a gesture of good will and great customer service, replace an obvious manufacture defect from a client that actually paid for it.

I am speechless on how they are treating customers and firmly believe that is how a brand loose clients.

Can you guys please confirm you don't have such a gap on your light fixtures? and that legs on the "sa" versions don't come wrapped on tissue paper?


----------



## zozo (13 Dec 2018)

First that comes to mind.. How did you pay?

In case Paypal or credit card than put them on the case.. Today even some private banks offer buyer protection if money is transeref via them.. Than you have money back garantee.. So see if you can address this dispute to them and put them on the case.. After all it is a customers right to demand a refund if goods are recieved not as described or damaged. Anyway both cases apply, it is either damaged or it simply isn't the product following description. Out of stock obsolete model doesn't make warrenty nor customers rights obsolete.



And paypal or creditcard suppliers take cases like this rather serious.. Because the seller also throws their good name out of the window. The don't wanna do bussiness with crooks..


----------



## Siege (13 Dec 2018)

Yes the 1200 are out of stock. I think they just had a few in Europe and have already dispatched them to shops.

What shop did you get it from? have a chat with them.

Ricciardo the Twinstar EU distributor is a helpful reasonable chap. Talk to Twinstar. I’m sure they will let you use the current light and then swap to a new one when available in feb.

Failing that ask him what shops they are currently in stock at. Could he ask one of them to send you one?

Just a few thoughts. I’m sure it won’t be a problem to if you make a suggestion or 2.

Ps. Just checked on my 900 SA light. There are no gaps. 
The diffuser covers aren’t stuck at each end though so you can push them up. I have dunked by 600S light a couple of times without issue, So assume the water proofing is behind the diffuser.


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Dec 2018)

Thats pretty rubbish service from them.  tbh with that tissue paper it looks to me like you've been sent a shop display/second hand unit?


----------



## H.Alves (14 Dec 2018)

Siege said:


> Ricciardo the Twinstar EU distributor is a helpful reasonable chap. Talk to Twinstar. I’m sure they will let you use the current light and then swap to a new one when available in feb.
> 
> Just a few thoughts. I’m sure it won’t be a problem to if you make a suggestion or 2.
> .



Well that is exactly what I have suggested once I was told they were out of stock. I told him my aquarium was still not running since I am still on the process of gathering everything but the last thing I wanted is to have to wait till end feb for them to be back in stock, not to mention the fact I would have to pay considerably more for something I already have, which makes no sense.

The reply I got was, that they were out of stock, and in case I wanted I could send this one if in pristine condition (which they know its not) for a refund. There was never a mention I could keep it and exchange it for a new one once those became available or they would accept the light as it know (with the cosmetic issue).

I am deeply disappoint with the way this process is being handled.

Shop was in Portugal, the place where Ricardo is from.


----------



## H.Alves (14 Dec 2018)

Stu Worrall said:


> Thats pretty rubbish service from them.  tbh with that tissue paper it looks to me like you've been sent a shop display/second hand unit?



I had exactly the same impression. There were some obvious signs that the box has been previously opened since some padding and wrapping material was missing in comparison with video unboxes I have seen online and some of the inner paper padding was bent/teared due to previous opening. Shop claims that they have not opened it and ordered upon request, but I highly doubt it. Did not want to make a big deal since I expected that twinstar would replace the fixture due the the defect all both issue would be fixed at once.

I even suggested they deliver the new and pick the old one on the same time frame via the courier.

The tissue paper is kind of a joke and the supports inside it, were not wrapped in protective plastic, which apparently thats the way they come.

Unfortunately the shop claims they have no more units and, apparently, they are out of stock. They are willing to offer a refund but I also would not like to loose the discount I had. the diference between the price I paid and the new 2019 price is around 75€, which is still a lot. If it wasn´t for the discount, I would have sent it back right away. I am against the fence and the only solution I see is to keep using it until end of February and then use the warranty claim to have both issues fixes.


----------



## zozo (14 Dec 2018)

H.Alves said:


> I decided to take advantage of a small introduction discount of the new light.



If you have proof of a misleading advertisement that states you will recieve a brand new product for a discount introduction price and they send you a used and damaged one. Than you simply have the right for a replacement, to get what you payed for. If it is out of stock till february next year than this is their problem. That is your legal right.

If they lured you in with a misleading advertisement to get rid of used showroom peices is rather illicit. The offer of sending it back for a refund and wait till february and buy again without the discount also.

The problem is, if you didn't pay with a bank service that offers you Buyers protection assistance. Than you have to go to a lawyer, unfortunately that lawyer will be a tad more expensive than the discount.

Or you get on with the dispute, claim your rights, threaten with legal action/lawsuit (even if you can't they don't know that.)
"*The pen is mightier than the sword*"  And send them a link to this thread and promise to open a few more at any forum you can find.

And take the lesson, next time use a payment service that offers buyers protection assistance. 

Ps. If you realy can proof they are luring people in with misleading advertisements letting Twinstar itself know who they are dealing with might be of help as well.


----------



## rebel (14 Dec 2018)

I think the discount is not relevant to this discussion.

They are willing to offer a refund for faulty goods so I think that's good enough. Check your local laws though.

I agree with your disappointment regarding sending you a damaged unit or packing it without care. At this price point, premium product needs to perform on all points and the company needs to go an extra mile to make people happy.


----------



## zozo (14 Dec 2018)

rebel said:


> They are willing to offer a refund for faulty goods so I think that's good enough.



Personaly i would do the same, take the refund and be done with it..

But there are laws, it might differ from country to country.. But i guess for sellers placing misleading advertisments is illicit in any European country.
If you are up to the fight and want to go the whole lenght with all the hassle just for the principle of it. You might win in the end.. If all the hassle is worth €75 is up to you to decide..


----------



## Andrew Butler (14 Dec 2018)

Siege said:


> Ricciardo the Twinstar EU distributor is a helpful reasonable chap


I agree, if you haven't spoke with him direct then lookup twinstar Iberica on facebook but your contract does lie with whoever supplied you with the light and not Twinstar.


H.Alves said:


> The reply I got was, that they were out of stock, and in case I wanted I could send this one if in pristine condition (which they know its not) for a refund. There was never a mention I could keep it and exchange it for a new one once those became available or they would accept the light as it know (with the cosmetic issue)


I'm quite sure this is the same in Europe and I'm also assuming your brought it online and not at a LFS but you have 14 days to notify the retailer of the fault, they have no option but to accept the refund and also pay for the return postage.
Again assuming you brought the product online you have 14 days to simply change your mind and send the item back only it is then your responsibility to pay for the return postage.
If there is a fault reported with the item in the first 6 months it is down to them to prove it was your fault and not theirs.
Always sign for parcels as 'unchecked' then you have a bit more power too.


H.Alves said:


> keep using it until end of February and then use the warranty claim to have both issues fixes


I don't see how these are faults that would be fixed under warranty so agree with most here; send it back for a full refund or live with a faulty light.


----------



## H.Alves (14 Dec 2018)

The point is Twinstar told me they are willing to offer a refund if item is in pristine condition (inside and outside), which is obviously not the case due to the cosmetic fault it has. They were aware of that, since in the initial email I have attached pictures of everything. Its also kind of funny they knew already the issue almost before I send them an email. Ricardo and the shop owner are kind of friends (both from Lisbon) and held together a scape event sponsored by Twinstar the weekend just before it was shipped (Tuesday). The discount according to twinstar was due to the "official introduction of the item in Portugal" and as a marketing strategy for the scape event. This past weekend all twinstar items were with 15% discount at the shop if purchased before the event.

I think the discount is actually quite relevant for the discussion since if I return this item now and get a full refund, I would have to pay, at least, 75€ more in order to get the same item as I already have now, since discount is no longer valid and price for 2019 will increase. Not to mention that, if I want this fixture, I will have to wait, at least, till end of February, but even they don't know for sure when it will be back in stock.

When asked, the shop owner told me they did not have this article in stock but I could pre-ordered it prior to the weekend event, and it would arrive (this past Monday) and by Tuesday it was on my way. And indeed was shipped by Tuesday. They "apparently" ordered it before the weekend (and the event) and it was of course a brand new item. I would never buy a showroom piece because we can never know for how many hours its was on, and LEDs do have a finite lifespan. Not to mention that showroom items are much more prone to issues due to the fact they are tossed around there and people can come by and touch. Usually they also travel from event to event, and its never the same as buy a brand new article. Some times they are even pré-production versions of it. Another thing I noticed is that nowhere in the product or box, there is a serial number for the article. I find it quite strange because pretty much all comercial items have serial number so they can track production date/manufactory, etc... 

I honestly don't understand why should I pay more and have to wait 2-3 months for a replacement for an item I already have. For me, it just doesn´t make sense. It´s not really my fault, that they are out of stock and sent me a dud. They should provide a replacement, and if not available at the moment, it would have been a gesture of good will and great customer service to let me keep this one till the stock is back up or, at very least, take this fixture now, and send me a new one once its back again. They could very well make a backorder for shops in EU that potentially still have on in stock. Companies do that all the time.

I just did not expected this, specially for a premium brand, but comes to show that some brands (less premium) have much better customer service that some renown ones.


----------



## H.Alves (14 Dec 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> I agree, if you haven't spoke with him direct then lookup twinstar Iberica on facebook but your contract does lie with whoever supplied you with the light and not Twinstar.
> 
> I'm quite sure this is the same in Europe and I'm also assuming your brought it online and not at a LFS but you have 14 days to notify the retailer of the fault, they have no option but to accept the refund and also pay for the return postage.
> Again assuming you brought the product online you have 14 days to simply change your mind and send the item back only it is then your responsibility to pay for the return postage.
> ...



Ricardo is the person I have been in contact with.

Indeed I have ordered it online hence the 14/15 days return window but, despite that, there is a 2 year compulsory manufactory warranty. But again, as mentioned previously, they are only willing to take it back without any internal or external damage, and even if I send it back I never know what they will tell me after. Also a customer should never be at a loss, since even if they do decide to give a refund I could never purchase the same item, for the same price, and would have to wait for 3 months.

Parcel was send via courier so I had to sign the delivery. They know the time I receive the package and that I have contacted them immediately after I have received it. So they know it has not been used. I also have pictures of the opening process just in case that show the defects.

Although, It would be much better to have it replaced, I think its pretty easy to have it fixed. They just need to exchange de diffuser (its a plastic sheet) for one the same size of the metal frame, and change the aluminium frame to remove the cosmetic failure. The expensive part of the light is the LEDs itself not the aluminium frame, or plastic diffuser. So they could very well refurbish the old unit or keep using it in events as a promotional/showroom material.


----------



## Ricardo Romão (14 Dec 2018)

Dear all,

Just to make everything clear here.

The 1-2mm gap in the acrylic diffuser was made on purpose, in order to ensure the best performance;
In case of a product defect, the customer has 15 days to change it;
If there is no stock, the customer can ask a refund to the retailer;
Twinstar will cover any problem under the warranty period;
For any problem, the retailer can call us. We have a phone line for it in order to solve any problem asap;
There are official prices for every product in EU and UK. Discounts may be applied in very specific situations;
We understand the packing issues. We all know how shipping companies work, and unfortunately we cannot control the shipping process. So external and internal packing was made to avoid any damage and to accommodate the damage themselves.
Of course!!, we never sell showroom products to the retailers. Also this is a new model...

Any doubts or additional product information will be only replied by email.

For general questions feel free to contact us at facebook, instagram, email, face to face 

All the best, 
Ricardo


----------



## Andrew Butler (14 Dec 2018)

H.Alves said:


> they are only willing to take it back without any internal or external damage


You mean the damage that arrived with the light? - put it in an email to them with photos explaining it was like it when it arrived to you and for this reason you would like to return it.
How are you to know an item is damaged or not until you open it?



H.Alves said:


> there is a 2 year compulsory manufactory warranty


I very much doubt a warranty would cover things such as cosmetic damage and the acrylic being too short - that's things you should inspect for when new as you have and if faulty sent back for refund or exchange at their expense
*update 





Ricardo Romão said:


> Twinstar will cover any problem under the warranty period;


 surely things like this should be sorted when you purchase an item and am very shocked to know you would rectify cosmetic problems; if I dropped my light and dented it you are saying you would repair/replace it?

Your issue here @H.Alves is with the retailer and not Ricardo @ Twinstar in my opinion.


----------



## H.Alves (14 Dec 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> You mean the damage that arrived with the light? - put it in an email to them with photos explaining it was like it when it arrived to you and for this reason you would like to return it.
> How are you to know an item is damaged or not until you open it?
> 
> 
> ...



I think they meant no cosmetic damaged on the outside frame or any internals, not the box itself.

Of course, you should be able to prove the damage was already there at day one, which was the case. Within the initial 30 days, most companies just replace the item, no questions asked, if shown it was there upon receival. After that period, other defects can and should be covered by warranty if shown to be a manufacture defect and not a user induced one.

Never said the issues was only with Twinstar. Of course, the retailer is responsible as well, specially is proven the article was not completely new, which I suspect since some packing material and plastic protections were missing. But since there was what I suspect a manufacture defect, its twinstar that have the power to fix it. At max, the shop can intermediate the discussion with twinstar, which they also did. The shop is also not completely responsible for price fluctuations, so the max they can offer is money back, and only twinstar can offer a product voucher, which would cover the replacement of the item without further costs to the client.

Despite the fact that no one else seems to have the same problem, and I have asked around, twinstar keeps on saying the gap is intentional, even though they have also informed me that " the size of the gap" can vary from fixture to fixture, whatever that is supposed to mean. Talking about manufacture tolerances. If others claim they have the acrylic diffuser completely flush to the metal frame not sure how a 2-3mm gap is supposed to be within manufacture tolerances or intentional. In that case, this is apparently normal and the other users might have an issue with theirs...


----------



## zozo (14 Dec 2018)

H.Alves said:


> not sure how a 2-3mm gap is supposed to be within manufacture tolerances or intentional



Technicaly simply explained if the cover is Acrylic.

coefficient of expansion PMMA = 0,07: 0,07: mm/m/°C

that is 0.07mm expansion in 1 metre material per °C

Assuming the thing calculated for reaching 50°C x 0.07 = 3, 5mm x 1,2 = 4,2 mm.. That would be measured from 0°C to 50°C

Have no idea what the factury hold for average starting temp.. That could be 20°C, than you have to substract this. Just an example if the temp exceeds 50°C it obviously needs more play to expand.

Also obviously, for same light in shorter version than 1200 mm needs less play..

Why it should be an open gap? It's a matter of design..Plastic materials expand far more than metals in regard of the aluminium casing..


----------



## H.Alves (14 Dec 2018)

That is a good point but raises a couple questions.

1) Assuming that the unit would reach such high temperatures all around, then we would expect an expansion in all directions and not only in the longitudinal one. The diffuser is tightly fitted on the width side. Even assuming the width to be much smaller, if that was a real problem it could still potentially pose an issue. 

2) From what I have seen, from initial observations, it doesn´t seem to get too hot. Slightly warm to touch on the metal frame only. I think the diffuser hardly gets warm but, to be honest, I haven't left it on long enough (maybe 1-2 hours). I will leave it on for 8 or so hours and see if there is a visible difference on the gap and whether the diffuser is warm. Most of the temperature will be on the circuit board and metal frame. I think aluminium was used since its a good heat conductor, light and aesthetically appealing. I believe that the diffuser will not get hot. But time will tell. Also if expansion would be an issue then this product is not well designed since pretty much every other brand make the diffusers inside de frame and wider than the opening so that there would be room for possible expansion without deformation. Otherwise how could other brands archive full waterproof led fixtures with this kind of design? Its simply not possible.

3) I do believe if the gap was intentionally left there, it would have been not for expansion reasons but for air to go through since its a fanless design. But opening on the side groves on the metal frame would probably allow better heat transfer. I do think the possibility of water infiltration, splashes, condensation, water residues accumulation can pose a much higher risk to the overall lifespan of the product than the difference on temperature that the gap would provide. Assuming a led to be used with rams or discus in the 37+ C temperatures, the water evaporation that takes place over a week is massive. And, even though, most of the water will evaporate due to heat when the Light is running, the fixture will be off at least 16 hours a day and water will still be evaporating during that time and possible condensation inside. Do you agree with that?

I have a dirty cheap nicrew plus 80cm an even in that one there is no gap on the diffuser.

At least I was informed I will be able to keep till is back in stock just not sure whether they will exchange it for a new one of fix this one. I do really hope they do exchange it for a new one. 

What are the potential risks of an acrylic diffuser completely tight to the metal frame if the diffuser doesn't warm? At least water infiltration would be avoided...


----------



## zozo (14 Dec 2018)

H.Alves said:


> 1)



You have the formula above it indeed exapnds in all directions.. But beeing 30cm? wide than 0.07mm/m/C° it's about neglectable and 1mm play more than enough.



H.Alves said:


> 2)


A guess, not only working temperature is taken into account but aso storage temperature.. Imagine it beeing shipped in a container.. It can get pretty hot if this stands in the sun and pretty cold at night in freezing conditions.



H.Alves said:


> 3)



Indeed partialy believe, partialy technical experience and also cost effective design.. Regardless the lenght the width likely is the same for several lenghts. Than the endcaps are likely a one size fit all prefab for different lenghts, based on the shortest in that range and make consesions for the longer models. In this case the concesion for the 1200mm + long models is, a 4mm gap for the cover.

As said, that is an educated guess, still it is rather a cheap unaesthetic design flaw. If it realy needs extra air flow for cooling? For that money they could have thought for a more aesthetic solution in the end caps. (sorry to spill my opinion, not intended to bash this product)

But if you realy go bonkers on those gaps, google for Rubber Edging trims and find one that fits the covers thickness and fill the gap with that.
You also could search the RC modeling web shops, they will have small sizes aluminium U profile that are simmular to edging trims might look better tah rubber or plastic.  I personaly do not see it as an air vent, simply because of physics, warm air always rises, there is no gap at the top to vent it. So if they clain for cooling purpose is again a cheap excuse.


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Dec 2018)

If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably _is_ a duck...


----------



## H.Alves (15 Dec 2018)

Opinions are more than welcome since I am myself trying to understand the rational behind this. I just find it either a manufacture flaw, or if made on purpose, probably a design flaw. I will try to see the oficial explanation for it.


----------



## soggybongo (15 Dec 2018)

alarm bells would have started ringing from the get-go if i opened an exspensive bit of kit that is wrapped in bog roll (pic 5).
send it back!!!


----------



## H.Alves (15 Dec 2018)

Alarms bells started as soon as I opened the package and then never stopped. I was shocked at first. Shop said all their items came like that ... then the cosmetic fault, gap, etc...

I am in contact with customer service and developments so far, is I get to keep this fixture till stock is back up and then get it replaced for a new one.

Let hope that's indeed the case. Will keep updating as developments evolve.

Now leaving it on for 8h straight to make sure the heat accumulation (during functioning) is just on the frame and not the acrylic diffuser, justo to test Zozo expansion theory.


----------



## zozo (15 Dec 2018)

It can't be for cooling purpose because it doesn't realy cool verry much.. On the contrary i've experience it myself with a DIY hood without cover and rather high power led on a heatsink in this hood. If switched on it could not dissipate it's heat, because hot air rises and accumulates as a hot air pocket in the hood and can not get out even tho it was completely open at the underside. The leds overheated and started to flicker.. Had to build in a fan to force the hot air out and the flickering stoped.. Without out hood in the open air the heatsink only is sufficient. So it was either drill holes in the top to vent out hot rising air or a fan at the side blowing it out. I choose the fan, the more it cools the longer the leds will live..


----------



## H.Alves (15 Dec 2018)

What I meant was the expansion theory.

Anyway I left the fixture on overnight (9-10h) and can say that only the metal frame gets warm to touch but not really hot. After 9h or so it doesn´t seem to get hotter than after 1 hour of use.  Diffuser remains basically at room temperature, not even warm. The gap is exactly the same before or after use. So there goes the expansion theory. It simply does not get hot enough to expand.

Maybe in really hot summer it might differ, but today experiment has shown no difference at all.

Good news is i have found a shop that still has them on stock so hopefully I will be able to replace it much sooner than expected. Fingers crossed.


----------



## zozo (15 Dec 2018)

It's not a theory in general  expansion is a fact and a propperty to recon with when constructing designs with different materials such as metal and plastic together. Especialy if warmth is involved. How longer the lenght the more this needs to reconned with.. Tho you are correct, in any given reasonable/possible scenario the gap should be hidden in the casing construction. If that aint possible and you make it an excact tight fit it can not expand than the cover will be stressed and can bulge, since acrylic actualy gets pliable at rather low temperaturs this stress will show. Acrylic under stress slowly starts to loose shape already at 40°C, at 80°C it will be as weak as a sheet of paper.

Worked with plastics in construction for almost half my life. Seen it quite a lot DIY projects with  forgotten expansion.. Proudly making something perfectly straight tight fit and after a few hot summer days sometimes a year after the job was done it was still as straight as the surface of a stormy sea. 

I do not know these lights personaly.. So i can not see if it is possible to hide the play in/under/over the end caps.. But looking the video and hearing it hitting the sides without sliding in/under/over that end cap. Than i'm almost willing to bet on it.. But never say never. Hopefully i'm wrong..

Might be not the best example, going from light to floor.. But if you laminate a floor, instructions say give it 10mm play all around at the walls.. That 20mm total.. If you dont, on a warm day you risk some lamitate parts popping up hitting you suddenly in the ...


----------



## H.Alves (15 Dec 2018)

Don’t get me wrong, I know expansion is indeed a fact, but just wanted to show that in this case, at the conditions it was running, the acrylic remained cold. As you say, this scenario might as well change in hot summer days but due to room temperature and not due to operational one. I expected it to warm a bit but happily found out the heat on the acrylic was negligible which shows that even without fan it seem to be able to properly dissipate the temperature.


----------



## zozo (15 Dec 2018)

I'm not getting you wrong..  But it aint only build for your specific personal situation.. There are many scenarios to think off.. Thus a factury uses ISO standards that are calculated to account any possible scenario from the arctic to the tropics... They want to sell a light that can be used all over the planet. Or else the box would say "Not For Zambia! Zambia is too hot!".. Or something like that..


----------



## H.Alves (20 Dec 2018)

I get you. 

So just an update. Twinstar would not exchange the fixture but only the metal frame in February. Not paying 400+ to have a refurbished item. Got fed up of the costumer service and decided I am shipping it back.


----------



## H.Alves (3 Feb 2019)

Update 2: Got a new one from another reseller. 

I think I should clarify some points for others that might get this light down the road:

1) As expected, and previously explained, gap is still there. More a less the same size as the previous one, give or take.
2) Incredibly, the legs do actually come originally wrapped on that kind of kitchen paper. So it was not just that one since this one arrived exactly the same.
3) There is less wrapping paper than the 600S version. Minor negligible scratches. I was expecting perfect quality from a top brand but there seems to be some issues on the quality control.
4) Just got an S2 pro dimmer to fit it. Haven't tried it since it has not arrived yet, but I heard that it works great. It would have been nice if Twinstar offered a dimmer with the package.
5) I know that engineers at twinstar had spent quite some time "tweaking" the leds for optimum performance, but to keep up with demand and other brands offer, it was time it come with independently controllable LED colours. The default setting should be there but, at least, it would allow owners to tweak the light according to their preference.
6) Initial tests seem to show that heat is well controlled but when summer arrived we see how it stands.
7) Its not waterproofed as opposed to Eheim LK1 for example and others.
8) For my 120P, light seems to be just enough. It lights the tank beautifully. Just not sure whether I will need to add some extra light down the road, hope this is enough.
9) The acrylic diffuser seems to have a plastic sheet on it but I am not sure whether it is supposed to be removed or not, since there is no instructions what so ever.

Other than this, its the quality we are used to from twinstar, but comes with a hefty price tag, specially, for this bigger sized tanks. With the coming of chihiros vivid and other alternatives, with more tweaking options, lets see how it will hold on against the competition.


----------



## Fred13 (3 Feb 2019)

I believe the gap isn't a problem .i also have a small 2-3mm gap between sides but I guess that's on purpose for airflow.

Yes , the s2 controller works fine ! It's 100% compatible and you can stimulate sunrise sunset pretty well .


It is nice that it doesn't get hot , just warm .
After 1-2 hours it is just warm so heat sink does pretty good job on that .
I v read for example that chichiros gets really hot and that reduces the lifespan of LEDs .


You can remove the plastic sheet on the acrylic diffuser if you want.
My diffuser had a crack when first came  because of transport misbehavior..
Twinstar sent me a new diffuser after few days . The new one had the plastic sheet on it . The old one didn't . So i removed the plastic sheet before I replace the part .
But I believe that you can leave it on since it doesn't affect the light at all .

In conclusion , colors and intensity are very nice + the aesthetics of the body.
I believe that twinstar only lacks in a controller or an integrated dimmer .


----------



## H.Alves (3 Feb 2019)

I agree that the light is great and the aesthetics as well. It would have been perfect if a controller and dimmer was included specially because its not a cheap light.

Other than that, its indeed a good product.


----------

